# N64 screws



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 5, 2011)

So I've been going through all of my consoles, taking the screws out and giving them a good cleaning. I'm at the N64, and I have no idea what kind of screws are in it. I emailed Nintendo with the following message:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I've been cleaning all of my old consoles just so the dust doesn't ruin them. And I desperately need to clean my N64 as it's been sitting on a shelf for years with no controllers or wires for it, and the Reset button is permanently stuck down. What sort of tool do I need to take it apart so I can get all the dust out of it and make sure to give it a proper cleaning?
> 
> Thank You,
> Ryan
> ...



So while it's a bullshit response, I'm here with an N64 that can't be taken apart. I asked my dad and he said they look like tamper proof screws. Does anybody know what kind of screws they are and what tool I need to take them out?


----------



## kaputnik (Mar 5, 2011)

Probably there's a technically correct name for it, but the tool you need is commonly called a "4.5 mm gamebit".  Probably it would work with an internal Torx plus key too, if you manage to find one of the right size. They look almost exactly the same.

You can get one of those from play-asia.com, but I'm sure you can find one on some of those free shipping hongkong sites too if you want to save a few bucks on the shipping.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 5, 2011)

If yer real handy and own a drimmel-like device you could take an old philips-head screwdriver and cut out a piece from the middle. The idea is to make a two pronged screwdriver.

Like so:





Source.

I did this a while back so I could open one of my Virtual Boys and Gamecubes; they use the same screws as the N64. It's precision work because you have to carve away at the philips head so that the two prongs you end up with fit into 2 of the grooves on the N64s screw-head.

One other thing you can do is take an old plastic pen with the ink removed. If you heat up the empty writing end with a lighter and press it down on to the screw head it'll form to the screw. Wait a few seconds for the plastic to harden, and then turn it like you would a regular screwdriver. (benheck forums get the credit for this)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm thinking about just drilling into it.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 5, 2011)

Can't say I'd endorse that method.


----------



## dilav (Mar 5, 2011)

The pen melting trick work quite good. I remember reading a bic pen works great. I opened Gamecube and 64 with this method a few times.


----------



## sputnix (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VuYjqfuyw4
this video is part of a longer vid about making a portable n64 this video shows how to unscrew the console, all you need is a bic pen, nothing else


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 6, 2011)

Pen trick didn't work at all.

I got them taken out. Though it wasn't the best method, it was the cheapest. We had a ratchet bit that fit the screws, but some of them we couldn't reach. So we just took a drill bit, made the holes wider. We took out a piece by the AV though, but it worked. Thanks for the help fellers.


----------

